

Show HN: A quiz game I made for the Football World Cup - skalmansbrorsa
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sj.worldcupquiz&hl=en

My first Android app, a quiz game about the football world cup. Got the idea a little late (the week the World Cup started) and released it in the 3rd week of the World Cup.

I was thinking about adding more tournaments and leagues and adding multiplayer, might come in the future.

What do you think of the visual design?
Are the questions to hard (if so, are you interested in football)?
Do you enjoy it?


======
skalmansbrorsa
My first Android app, a quiz game about the football world cup. Got the idea a
little late (the week the World Cup started) and released it in the 3rd week
of the World Cup.

I was thinking about adding more tournaments and leagues and adding
multiplayer, might come in the future.

What do you think of the visual design? Are the questions to hard (if so, are
you interested in football)? Do you enjoy it?

------
gearheaded
Nice look. Good questions. Multiplayer would be fun. I would like some Premier
league questions.

~~~
skalmansbrorsa
Thanks. I might add it later this year.

